# How do I teach weave poles??



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

So I got thes thin wooden sticks, and thought I could make some weave poles. Just stick them in the ground for my GSD. I have a 6 yr. old GSD. She is getting bored of jumping, and I'd love to do tunnels but there exspensive! She LOVES agility, the little bit we do of it. 

Anyway, how do I teach her to do weave poles? Any websites too would be great. Thanks


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

And how many weave poles do I use to start?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

How many weave poles you start with depends on which method you use to train them. There are many different ways to teach the weave poles. Some people use guide wires, some off-set the poles, some lean the poles so the dog can walk through the middle at first, some lure them through the straight poles, etc...

Here are some links:

http://www.dogpatch.org/agility/FAQs/faqweav2.html

http://www.agilityability.com/weave_poles.htm

http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/archives/weaves.txt

http://www.beardieagilitydiehards.org/BADagility/gyesweav.html

http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/archives/OCweave.txt

http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/archives/ocweaves.txt



Videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=713tObVXsps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdBO91S7qf8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLP2H3q3fKg


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW Chicagocanine, great job with all those links!!!


----------

